# Royal Navy Cordite Factory - Holton Heath, Dorset - March 2011 - Photo Heavy



## filmknight (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, this is my first post. I'm new to this website and after seeing other peoples reports about this site I decided to have a look for myself. I live in Dorset so it didn't take too long to get there. After driving up and down a few different roads I found a place that was quite easy and descreet to gain access. This is a very big site with lots of buildings in various states of disrepair, all hidden by undergrowth. So be ready for climbing hills to get to the buildings as well as pushing through brambles. Some buildings were completely collapsed and some were still intact. In addition to the enjoyment of exploring the buildings,this site is now a nature reserve and because of this I was also very happy to see herds of 10-20 wild deer on a few occaisions and an absolutely beautiful red fox, not the scrawny type you see scavanging in your dustbins!

I saw this outside the site in the public area of the nature reserve.



image host




free image upload

I am now inside the site.



free image uploader




free image hosting




adult image hosting




image hosting




upload images




image upload

I was very suprised to see that the the centre of the bulb inside this old light fitting was still intact.



upload image




free image upload




image uploading

An unusual find on the site. A few metres away was the rest of the skeleton but it was all pulled apart.



post image




image uploading




free image uploader

There were several of these old lamposts dotted all over the site.



free image uploader

I still cant decide if graffiti ruins a site or makes it. I dont do graffiti and dont like lots of it but a little can be interesting. The room would have been a little bland without it but then it stops it from being natural. My mind is still open on this.



hosting images




free image upload




upload image

Just what I needed after a few hours in the undergrowth...Just kidding, the bushes were fine.



free image upload




free image hosting

I thoroughly enjoyed my day here. I spent around 4 hours browsing around. My only regret is that I was unable to find the bunker I had seen in other reports that has a ladder that descends into an underground tunnel. If anyone is willing I would be grateful for a pm about this and any other interesting bits that I missed. Thanks for looking.


----------



## borntobemild (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice photos - always wanted to visit this place but too much of a trek.


----------



## Bunker Bill (Mar 29, 2011)

Great first post and nice pic's, its on my places to visit list


----------



## Evilgenius (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice work there love the hut that must be newish, Is that over by one of the flank towers?

Your ladder bunker tunnel thing, think you mean control trench?

Pic courtesy of Newage

http://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/3528198117/


Cant say to much on here but Its on the other side of the road looking at all the pics you have taken and posted, give me a pm.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 29, 2011)

Always enjoy seeing this site. It's on my wish list, but probably not all that doable for me. Looks like a great place for a good meander though.
Nice pics. Cheers filmknight, and welcome to DP.


----------



## Newage (Apr 1, 2011)

*Which side????*

Hi Filmknight

Not seen any of these buildings before and me and Fluffy have been to this place once or twice.
Which site were they taken on ???

Cheers Newage


----------



## bonecollector (Apr 1, 2011)

They are on the left side of the road newage. 
Ask fluffy if he still has the map i sent him then you will find them.
Also filmknight send me or evilgenius a pm and we can sort something out.


----------



## tommo (Apr 1, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> It's on my wish list



Well you will have to join is then when we do our weekend with evilgenius and Bonecollector 

Looking forward to see the stuff down there with the lads


----------



## Evilgenius (Apr 1, 2011)

Pm sent to filmknight yesterday.

Will have to get down here again soon, been well over a year... I wana see that little hut to looks well neat!

Dorset meet soon then tommo? Let us know mate and wel scout a few places out!


----------



## tommo (Apr 1, 2011)

Evilgenius said:


> Dorset meet soon then tommo? Let us know mate and wel scout a few places out!



yes mate just letting it get a little warmer and need to find a camp site near by for us all


----------



## filmknight (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for your replys everyone and thanks to Evilgenius for the info in the pm. I plan to revisit in the near future 

To answer those questions asked:

Location of photos: Take the road to Holton Lee and the photo's were taken on the right of that road.

Location of 1st picture, small hut: On the left of the same road in the public part of the nature reserve. I think it might have been built as a project by the arty folks at Holton Lee.


----------



## filmknight (May 5, 2011)

I found a short 2 minute video clip I took of one of the buildings at this site. Hope it's of interest!

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC3qG7F4-2M[/nomedia]


----------

